# export not working



## annef (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi, please help, export function not working in my LR. The export windo pops up and I go through the sequence of selecting folder etc then select export, nothing happens. at the top LH side of the screen it states "Export 1 file" and it just freezes


----------



## Jimmsp (Jul 14, 2015)

annef said:


> Hi, please help, export function not working in my LR. The export windo pops up and I go through the sequence of selecting folder etc then select export, nothing happens. at the top LH side of the screen it states "Export 1 file" and it just freezes



Could we have a bit more info please:
1. What is your OS? your profile says XP which cannot be right with LRCC.
2. What module are you exporting from?
3. Where are you exporting to?

I ask the latter questions because occasionally I have forgotten and tried to export from the Library module when the photo was on a offline drive.
And if you try to export to a offline drive, LR will wait until it comes online.


----------



## sjk168 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Jim,

I'm having the same problem. I use Windows 8. LR 5.7.1. All windows updates are current. I can use LR to do everything else except to export finished files. Do you think if I upgrade the LR 5 To LR 6 will kill the problem? Thanks.

Eddie


----------



## clee01l (Jul 14, 2015)

sjk168 said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I'm having the same problem. I use Windows 8. LR 5.7.1. All windows updates are current. I can use LR to do everything else except to export finished files. Do you think if I upgrade the LR 5 To LR 6 will kill the problem? Thanks.
> 
> Eddie


Welcome to the forum.  Upgrading to LR6 probably won't correct the problem because the problem is probably not related to LR. 
As with the OP, additional information is needed. 
How much RAM?  How many Cores? How much free space on the Primary Disk drive.  What disk is the destination?  Do you have write permissions to the disk?  Is the Original image Missing or is it available for LR to utilize for creating the derivative? 
Can you post a screen shot of your Export dialog?


----------



## sjk168 (Jul 15, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Upgrading to LR6 probably won't correct the problem because the problem is probably not related to LR.
> As with the OP, additional information is needed.
> How much RAM?  How many Cores? How much free space on the Primary Disk drive.  What disk is the destination?  Do you have write permissions to the disk?  Is the Original image Missing or is it available for LR to utilize for creating the derivative?
> Can you post a screen shot of your Export dialog?


 
8 GB RAM, 7.40GB usable.
AMD quad-coreAS-5600K Accelerated Processor
443GB free space
Portable hard drive is the destination
The original image is available. I usually export much smaller file to the same folder
The export dialogue box will not appear
As soon as I click on the word "Export" from anywhere, the screen locks. 
I can export with previous export but not export.
I was hoping someone will say LR 6 will kill the problem.

Appreciate your help.

Eddie


----------



## clee01l (Jul 15, 2015)

sjk168 said:


> 8 GB RAM, 7.40GB usable.
> AMD quad-coreAS-5600K Accelerated Processor
> 443GB free space
> Portable hard drive is the destination
> ...


Strange that "Export with Previous" works but not the Original Export Function.  Can you successfully use the "Export with Preset" function? Is the Export dialog defaulting to a named Export preset? Where is your Export Presets folder located? Can you review the Preset files listed there visually to look for anything strange?

Try resetting your preferences Resetting the lightroom preferences file - updated and see if that will let you open the Export dialog.


----------



## sjk168 (Jul 15, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Strange that "Export with Previous" works but not the Original Export Function.  Can you successfully use the "Export with Preset" function? Is the Export dialog defaulting to a named Export preset? Where is your Export Presets folder located? Can you review the Preset files listed there visually to look for anything strange?
> 
> Try resetting your preferences Resetting the lightroom preferences file - updated and see if that will let you open the Export dialog.



I have reset everything to default. I can work everything else except export. Before I can click on the word "export" either use right click or from the left panel or from file drop down. I did not preset my export since I would use different sizes for different occasions. Also I usually add images from folders to LR catalog rather than import them from the flash disc. If I can recall anything that I did differently since this happens would be I did import some images from "Copy as DNG" from my compact disc. Later I deleted them from the catalog. And re-imported them from my folder. May be this information you need to know about too. Thank you for your help. It's getting very frustrated. 
Thanks,
Eddie


----------



## Jimmsp (Jul 15, 2015)

sjk168 said:


> ...Also I usually add images from folders to LR catalog rather than import them from the flash disc. If I can recall anything that I did differently since this happens would be I did import some images from "Copy as DNG" from my compact disc. ....



So if you right click on an image that is giving you export problems, and choose "Show in Explorer", what do you see? Or where is the image file located?

Likewise, do the same for an image that was produced by  "Export with Previous".


----------



## sjk168 (Jul 15, 2015)

Jimmsp said:


> So if you right click on an image that is giving you export problems, and choose "Show in Explorer", what do you see? Or where is the image file located?
> 
> Likewise, do the same for an image that was produced by  "Export with Previous".



Click on   "Show in explorer" will bring me back to my Picture folder where the image is stored. "Export with previous" will bring me to Outlook email since that was what last image I exported to. Thanks. Eddie


----------



## tspear (Jul 15, 2015)

Eddie,

What plugins do you have installed?
Here is what I am wondering. If there is a plugin that is blocking/preventing the export window from opening correctly. Since that seems to be the issue.
I would start by disabling all the plugins via the plugin manager and see if that fixes it. Then enable one plugin at a time and retest.
Assuming plugins are the issue,  that would find the culprit.

Tim


----------



## sjk168 (Jul 16, 2015)

tspear said:


> Eddie,
> 
> What plugins do you have installed?
> Here is what I am wondering. If there is a plugin that is blocking/preventing the export window from opening correctly. Since that seems to be the issue.
> ...



I have tried to disable all the plug-ins from plugin manager. It's not working. Do you think I should re-install the program? Will I loose any information when re-install the software?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 16, 2015)

sjk168 said:


> I have tried to disable all the plug-ins from plugin manager. It's not working. Do you think I should re-install the program? Will I loose any information when re-install the software?


Your catalog file, and all of your master images are not involved in any install of the program app.  At this point It would be the recommended next step.  The Export dialog must reside in some program module associated with the LR app.  Windows might have damaged the module (as Windows will sometimes do). So, the only way to correct the corrupt module is do a clean install of the app.  This might mean that you uninstall the existing copy of LR app first  You can download a fresh copy of LR 5.7.1 for Windows here


----------



## sjk168 (Jul 16, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Your catalog file, and all of your master images are not involved in any install of the program app.  At this point It would be the recommended next step.  The Export dialog must reside in some program module associated with the LR app.  Windows might have damaged the module (as Windows will sometimes do). So, the only way to correct the corrupt module is do a clean install of the app.  This might mean that you uninstall the existing copy of LR app first  You can download a fresh copy of LR 5.7.1 for Windows here



Thanks Cletus, I will try


----------



## sjk168 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you everyone, I finally got it fixed by upgrade form LR5 to 6, and re-install the new version. Eddie


----------

